# Solved: "Error 1606. Could not access network location %AppDATA%\."



## TMD45X (Apr 19, 2012)

Good afternoon all,

I am having an intermittent problem isnalling different programs in Windows 7. I will get the following error message when the insall fails "Error 1606. Could not access network location %AppDATA%\." 
When I got this error before I was able to get around it by crated another administrator account in Windows to install programs. Since then I have did a clean install of windows and the issue went away until several months ago. So far the programs that I cant install are Java updates, and Quickbooks Starter Edition. 
Below you will find some basics about my PC.

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3957 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5670, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 820194 MB, Free - 375299 MB; E: Total - 476821 MB, Free - 280503 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DH55TC
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Right-click *Computer*.

Click *Properties*.

Click the *Advanced* tab.

Click *Environment Variables*.

Add these entries (click *New...*) for both *User variables for Owner* and *System variables*:

In the *Name* box: *APPDATA*

In the *Value* box:* %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming*










If no luck,

Try the *Fix it* in the following Microsoft article:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/886549


----------



## TMD45X (Apr 19, 2012)

I think editing the Environment variables might have worked. I was able to update Java without a problem!! Thanks this is a big help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

